# mock chicken



## eno2

De markt voor vegetarische producten wordt steeds belangrijker en dat betekent dat er meer en meer kunstvlees geproduceerd wordt dat weinig verschilt in smaak, textuur en uitzicht van echte kip: het  faux chicken ofte mock chicken. Namaakkip? Dat krijgt al een paar duizend hits. Kunstkip ook, maar die is meestal niet eetbaar. We zullen er een naam moeten op plakken.


> *Productinformatie*
> De 100% plantaardige Kipstuckjes zijn het paradepaardje van de Vegetarische Slager. De sensationele smaak is volgens velen kippiger dan kip en heerlijk mals. Topchefs kunnen ‘m niet of nauwelijks van echt onderscheiden. Lekker in een curry, wokgerecht, lauwwarm bij een salade en als basis voor jouw favoriete (kip)gerecht.
> 
> *Ingrediënten*
> 93% soja structuur (water, soja-eiwit concentraat, zout), zonnebloemolie, natuurlijk aroma.


Vegan kip  is Dinglisch.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Mijn vegetarische huisgenoot noemt dat _vega-kip_.


----------



## eno2

Op vegetarische websites gebruik men in de regel vega- voor samenstellingen. Van Dale nam vega op als "informeel voor vegetariër", zie ik nu, wat mij een beetje verwondert gezien de  vrouwelijke tint van het woord. "Ik ben vega", dat klinkt niet goed voor een man.
Wellicht zullen samenstellingen van dat soort  zoals vegaburger, dat al opgenomen is, gewoon  verder met vega- gebouwd en opgenomen worden. Zodus: vegakip.


----------



## Red Arrow

Hier hoor ik _vegan_ kip. (op z'n Engels)


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, _vegakip_ ben ik al verscheidene malen tegengekomen (vaak gespeld als _vega-kip_, dat wel).

In Nederland zal _vega_ niet snel met _veganistisch_ geassocieerd worden. Vegetarisme is hier een algemener verschijnsel dan veganisme.


----------



## eno2

Zal wel. Overal.


bibibiben said:


> Ja, _vegakip_ ben ik al verscheidene malen tegengekomen (vaak gespeld als _vega-kip_, dat wel).
> 
> In Nederland zal _vega_ niet snel met _veganistisch_ geassocieerd worden. *Vegetarisme is hier een algemener verschijnsel dan veganisme*.


Haha...
Veganisme is op zich nauwelijks een merkbaar verschijnsel. Een man (of vrouw) en een paardenkop is bereid zijn ethische principes zover te drijven als in eigen vingers te snijden en het grootste deel van zijn (lekker) dieet te laten vallen. Masochisten. Het is waar dat bijvoorbeeld op forum Vegatopia (een Nederlands forum) vega om de haverklap gebruikt wordt om vegetarische zaken en personen aan te duiden. Niettemin gebruikt Van Dale het wél als veganistisch. Waarvoor dank aan Van Dale.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Niettemin gebruikt Van Dale het wél als veganistisch. Waarvoor dank aan Van Dale.



Ik kan je niet goed volgen. Bedoel je te zeggen dat _vega-_ staat voor _veganistisch_? Maar dan toch niet volgens Van Dale:

vega: vegetariër
vegaburger: vegetarische hamburger
vegaschnitzel: vegetarische schnitzel
vegasnack: vegetarisch hartig hapje
vegavlees: eiwitrijk voedsel dat als vleesvervanger wordt gegeven

Staat allemaal in Van Dale.


----------



## eno2

Thx.

Niettemin gebruikt Van Dale het wél als veganistisch. Waarvoor dank aan Van Dale.

De lemmas die ik nu na controle zie staan met vega zijn inderdaad de door jou opgesomde. 

Voor veganisten is er dus niets

(in #3 had ik wel vega goed)


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Thx.
> 
> Niettemin gebruikt Van Dale het wél als veganistisch. Waarvoor dank aan Van Dale.
> 
> De lemmas die ik nu na controle zie staan met vega zijn inderdaad de door jou opgesomde.
> 
> Voor veganisten is er dus niets
> 
> (in #3 had ik wel vega goed)


Voor veganisten gebruikt men volgens mij vegan in plaats van vega.


----------



## eno2

O ja? Is dat zo? En waar vind je die in Van Dale, want daar ging het over. Over veganistische producten dus.
Vegaburger etc, het is allemaal toegewezen aan vegetariërs, voor veganisten is er niets over.

Vegaburgers etc kunnen ongeschikt zijn voor veganisten, afhankelijk van de ingrediënten. Van mij mag men gerust al die dingen in veganbereiding maken met vegannamen zoals veganburger.

Als dat mock chicken werkelijk vegan is, kan men het beter vegankip noemen. Dat is dan meteen ook geschikt voor vegetariërs.

Zelf ben ik vegan.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> "Ik ben vega", dat klinkt niet goed voor een man.


Valt wel mee. Het is alleen een probleem als je vanuit een Romaanse taal redeneert waarin -o een mannelijke en -a een vrouwelijke uitgang is.


----------



## eno2

Het wordt in elk geval druk gebruikt.


----------

